# ''.....wa frathe''



## mikasa_90

Sms from my friend:

Ciau..have fun a lot...[[[chciu --ador gask mebesck wa frathe......


Ciao divertiti molto chciu 

mebesck = I love me (??)

wa frathe= brothers (??)

Can you help me?


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> Sms from my friend:
> 
> Ciau..have fun a lot...[[[chciu --ador gask mebesck wa frathe......
> 
> 
> Ciao divertiti molto chciu
> 
> mebesck = I love me (??)
> 
> wa frathe= brothers (??)
> 
> Can you help me?



 Sorry, I have no idea what he/she was trying to say....I must be very very old  If  *mebesck *means ma iubesc (which is very possible) and this is how a sms sounds like at 17 years old....then I am old


----------



## mikasa_90

_*This message is very strange )*_


----------



## OldAvatar

CriHart said:


> Sorry, I have no idea what he/she was trying to say....I must be very very old  If  *mebesck *means ma iubesc (which is very possible) and this is how a sms sounds like at 17 years old....then I am old



_gask _is gotta be _gaşca_. _mebesck _is probably just the name of the gang. I guess it is like some sort of a game. These guys know that the girls will use such forums in order to understand and therefore they will do everything possible to make things difficult for them...
_wa frathe_ is gotta be _bă, frate_. However It is indeed, a weird message.


----------



## robbie_SWE

I have to hand it to you Mikasa_90, your patience exceeds my understanding. Questo comportamento mostra inevitabilmente che questi ragazzi mancano educazione e rispetto. 

In Sweden we have a SMS-language too, but we at least have the decency to make an effort to write correctly if the recipient of the message isn't completely familiar (anche se la tua conoscenza di rumeno è eccezionale ) with the language. 

Ce baieti imbecili...mi se face parul maciuca! 

 robbie


----------



## mikasa_90

)

Che imbecilli ihih

I will ask her what it meant 

Anyway thanks


----------

